# Marco Bellineli to the Raps for Nothing...



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

It's moves like this that make me strongly believe that perhaps the best move the Knicks can make this offseason and the immediate future in general, is by bringing in a GM to help Donnie Walsh in his old age. I really do not believe Donnie is working the phones as well as he should or needs to. How else do you explain a guy that fits our offense, fills a need at the 2 guard spot and has potential to improve substantially, going to another time not named the Knicks for relatively nothing? I'm not saying that Walsh isn't a bright basketball mind because he truly is but perhaps the best role he can serve for the Knicks at this point is as a mentor to the man that will eventually suceed him (ideally Billy King or Chris Mullin IMO).


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

I would accept Chris Mullin as the G.M. when we get another President to replace senile Walsh. Billy King helll-no! Philly's best move was getting rid of Billy King.

Walsh is giving us another *"Lackadaiscal"* offseason like last year. Walsh did not make a move while Dantoni was coaching the Olympic team last offseason and it looks the same this offseason.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Kiyaman said:


> I would accept Chris Mullin as the G.M. when we get another President to replace senile Walsh. Billy King helll-no! Philly's best move was getting rid of Billy King.
> 
> Walsh is giving us another *"Lackadaiscal"* offseason like last year. Walsh did not make a move while Dantoni was coaching the Olympic team last offseason and it looks the same this offseason.


Billy King built the current 76er's, the same 76er's you have as a big player in the playoffs. He's a solid GM that has had problems managing contracts is all. Donnie Walsh can help in this regard.

D'Antoni also added Chris Duhon last year, which was a pretty big addition given the fact that the guy played 40mpg for us and was pretty much our only PG.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Billy King built the current 76er's, the same 76er's you have as a big player in the playoffs. He's a solid GM that has had problems managing contracts is all. Donnie Walsh can help in this regard.
> 
> D'Antoni also added Chris Duhon last year, which was a pretty big addition given the fact that the guy played 40mpg for us and was pretty much our only PG.


What we need is a GM who will drag us out of basketball hell. The Gods have not been good to the Knicks, I think it ought to be time we made a pact with Devil.


----------



## Vero30 (Aug 7, 2009)

Maurizio Gherardini, that's a real GM...a man who can find the right players..He had to go to NBA to prove who he is, but over here in Italy he made an amazing job.. << Under the watchful eye of Gherardini, Benetton soared to four league championships (1997, 2002, 2003 and 2006), three Italian supercups (1997, 2001 and 2002), made four appearances in the Euroleague's final four (1993, 1998, 2002, and 2003), and helped them capture seven Italian Cups (1993-1995, 2000, 2003-2005).>>
an Italian man who brought the two italian NBA stars to play together..but actually i don't know if it was a smart move..in the last 3 games with the national team they haven't shine..terrible games..


----------

